# Sea of Yellow



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't remember seeing so many Dandelions as I have this year. Every field around the county seems to have a bunch of them yellow flowers. Kind of pretty to look at, and we seem to have our fair share of them. I guess I could make dandelion wine, but that would be a lot of petals to collect. Not so sure I want to go pick that many petals.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yellow rocket is making a pretty picture postcard hereabouts, but not so good for grass hay fields.

Row croppers haven't been able to spray it down because of rain this year.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A lady from our VFW makes a most powerful and tasty dandelion wine, tends to sneak up on yah and takes your knees right out from under you.

Her apple and cherry pie are also most excellent. She lets hers age a year instead of the 6 months like most.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Yellow rocket is making a pretty picture postcard hereabouts, but not so good for grass hay fields.
> 
> Row croppers haven't been able to spray it down because of rain this year.
> 
> Ralph


I was looking at some pictures online. People were posting pictures of their calves or foals in yellow rocket. Guess the idea is the pretty blooms make for a pretty picture. All I could think of is they needed to spray.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes you are right. We have more then usual as well.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

mlappin said:


> A lady from our VFW makes a most powerful and tasty dandelion wine, tends to sneak up on yah and takes your knees right out from under you.
> 
> Her apple and cherry pie are also most excellent. She lets hers age a year instead of the 6 months like most.


 My aunt made some dandelion wine back in 1970 and we found a bottle 15 years later it was good but very potent. I took a swallow and instantly broke out in monster hives all over my chest and arms, never had dandelion do that before or sense lol


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Thorim said:


> My aunt made some dandelion wine back in 1970 and we found a bottle 15 years later it was good but very potent. I took a swallow and instantly broke out in monster hives all over my chest and arms, never had dandelion do that before or sense lol


My grandfather used to make some potent grape wine, it would knock your socks off fairly quickly. I just wish I was interested in making wine then.


----------

